
The history of ‘this website is well-crafted’ hints - mgrayson
http://www.holovaty.com/writing/well-crafted-websites/
======
hdlothia
Probably a dumb question, but are service workers read-only? If a user makes
an entry or changes a setting with an application offline, can service workers
be used to "sync" the content and make the changes, once reconnected?

